# AFI - 2021 Producing narrative statement



## denis.bct (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I hope you are all doing good !

After weeks of writing a profoundly rational but terribly impersonal narrative statement, I just lost it today and rewrote it entirely in a way more personal fashion. It's an honest statement for sure, but I am afraid that it might even be TOO honest. Thus, I would be extremely grateful if one of you could very briefly read it and give me a quick feedback, if you have time of course ! 

Thank you all for your participation in this website, 

Best, 
Denis


----------



## llueve (Nov 28, 2020)

denis.bct said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all doing good !
> 
> ...


Hi Denis,
I might be able to take a look. Do you want to send me a private message with it? That way you don't have to post it in the open.
I just submitted my own AFI statement for Screenwriting. I'm a first-time applicant myself, but happy to take a look and give you an opinion.


----------



## denis.bct (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi Ilueve, and thanks a lot for your help !
I am sending it to you right away !


----------



## georgei (Nov 29, 2020)

Happy to review with feedback -- you can send me a private message.


----------



## avyay (Mar 18, 2021)

Would love to give objective feedback. Shoot it over.


----------

